# Dyno tune complete!



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

I went to Carolina Auto Masters yesterday and had my dyno tune done. All I can say is Jeff Creech is DA MAN! First class service and support!! If anyone has been thinking of having this done...........DO IT!! Throttle response is alot better, engine seems alot smoother etc.

Final #'s : 373.5 rwhp 378.1 rwtq

Not bad for some simple bolt ons!

Also went to the track last night to try it out and was pretty impressed with those #'s as well. 
Best #'s: 60 ft. 1.833
ET 8.39
mph 84.74

The car has 8.20's in it if I could perfect my shifts. Oh well, more practice!
There was also another GTO at the track, black 04. He was having trouble spinning and was pulling mid to high 9's. Never had a chance to talk to him.
And I met another owner at CAM , his name was Mike, had a silver 04. Nice guy! 
:cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

8.3's are good #'s, that should put you around a 12.7 or so..... :cheers


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

Thanks Steve! My goal is to get it into the 7.70's. I guess it's time to start thinking of a H/C package! :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

gameover said:


> Thanks Steve! My goal is to get it into the 7.70's. I guess it's time to start thinking of a H/C package! :cheers


Ya know a 100 shot would get you there really easy.... just a thought. :cheers


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Ya know a 100 shot would get you there really easy.... just a thought. :cheers


That might come later. If I do I was thinking of doing a progressive set up so it's not so hard on the engine. What do you think?
:cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

gameover said:


> That might come later. If I do I was thinking of doing a progressive set up so it's not so hard on the engine. What do you think?
> :cheers


Deffinetly, plus you won't blow the tires off at the line and it will reduce drivetrain breakage.....


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

gameover said:


> I went to Carolina Auto Masters yesterday and had my dyno tune done. All I can say is Jeff Creech is DA MAN! First class service and support!! If anyone has been thinking of having this done...........DO IT!! Throttle response is alot better, engine seems alot smoother etc.
> 
> Final #'s : 373.5 rwhp 378.1 rwtq
> 
> ...



What kind of chip/tuner did you use for the LS2?


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

fat nick said:


> What kind of chip/tuner did you use for the LS2?


HP Tuners.
:cheers


----------

